# Issue with pixman compilation



## circus78 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi,
I am trying to upgrade graphics/ImageMagick:


```
# pkg version -vL= ion -vL=
ImageMagick-nox11-6.9.3.4,1        <   needs updating (index has 6.9.3.7_2,1)
```

I get this error while compiling pixman:


```
===>  Building for pixman-0.34.0
/usr/bin/make  all-recursive
Making all in pixman
CC       pixman.lo
CC       pixman-access.lo
CC       pixman-access-accessors.lo
CC       pixman-bits-image.lo
CC       pixman-combine32.lo
CC       pixman-combine-float.lo
CC       pixman-conical-gradient.lo
CC       pixman-filter.lo
CC       pixman-x86.lo
  CC       pixman-mips.lo
CC       pixman-arm.lo
CC       pixman-ppc.lo
CC       pixman-edge.lo
CC       pixman-edge-accessors.lo
CC       pixman-fast-path.lo
CC       pixman-glyph.lo
CC       pixman-general.lo
CC       pixman-gradient-walker.lo
  CC       pixman-image.lo
CC       pixman-implementation.lo
CC       pixman-linear-gradient.lo
CC       pixman-matrix.lo
CC       pixman-noop.lo
CC       pixman-radial-gradient.lo
CC       pixman-region16.lo
CC       pixman-region32.lo
CC       pixman-solid-fill.lo
  CC       pixman-timer.lo
CC       pixman-trap.lo
CC       pixman-utils.lo
CC       libpixman_mmx_la-pixman-mmx.lo
pixman-mmx.c:71: warning: '__artificial__' attribute directive ignored
pixman-mmx.c:84: warning: '__artificial__' attribute directive ignored
CC       libpixman_sse2_la-pixman-sse2.lo
  CC       libpixman_ssse3_la-pixman-ssse3.lo
pixman-sse2.c: In function 'unpack_565_to_8888':
pixman-sse2.c:80: note: use -flax-vector-conversions to permit conversions between vectors with differing element types or numbers of subparts
pixman-sse2.c:80: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
pixman-sse2.c:81: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
pixman-sse2.c:82: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
pixman-sse2.c: In function 'pack_565_2packedx128_128':
pixman-sse2.c:145: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
pixman-sse2.c:146: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
pixman-sse2.c:147: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_psradi128'
pixman-sse2.c:148: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_psradi128'
pixman-sse2.c: In function 'pack_565_2x128_128':
pixman-sse2.c:161: error: incompatible type for argument 1 of '__builtin_ia32_pslldi128'
*** [libpixman_sse2_la-pixman-sse2.lo] Error code 1
1 error
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1
1 error
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/pixman.
```

I am using FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p39
I also tried with "MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes" but without success.
How can I solve this?

Thank you!


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 19, 2016)

I've just tried to build x11/pixman in a FreeBSD 9.3 jail with Poudriere and it worked fine. Do you have anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## circus78 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi tobik,
thank you for your reply.
Here's my /etc/make.conf:


```
WITH_PKGNG=     yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=      perl5=5.18
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2016)

You can remove WITH_PKGNG it serves no purpose anymore.


----------

